# Suche leises, hochwertiges Netzteil



## orca113 (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo Kollegen, ich nutze zur Zeit ein Cougar CMX 700 Watt modulares Netzteil.

Alles Top, Optik,Leistung,Kabellänge... Leider ist es im PC aber neben der Grafikkarte die lauteste Komponente. Grafik ist nur unter voller Last hörbar.

Suche nun ein leises hochwertiges Marken NT was alles oben genannte des Cougars hat aber eben leise ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2013)

Welches Budget hast du orca und soll es auch Kabelmanag. haben.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2013)

Ein Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt ist unhörbar und bestens geeigent.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Februar 2013)

Das sind sehr gute und sehr leise Netzteile Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200), be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Welches Budget hast du orca und soll es auch Kabelmanag. haben.



Budget ist erstmal egal wenn es nicht gerade an die 150€ geht. Ja Kabelmanagement wäre schön.

Wie sind die Kabellängen bei den BQt? Eventuell Big Tower Eignung ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt ist unhörbar und bestens geeigent.


 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) 

EDIT : Adi1 war schneller


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Kabellängen bei den BQt? Eventuell Big Tower Eignung ?


 
Für ein Big Tower reichen keine Kabeln von Netzteilen -- egal welcher Hersteller -- da musst du immer Verlängerung für den 8 Pin kaufen.


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2013)

Hi Treshhold. Thx für die Info.

Be Quiet! DP so gut ja?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2013)

Komisch ich habe das SX 700 drin und das NT bisher nie gehört. Aber egal, entweder das E9 480 oder das P 10 550


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Be Quiet! DP so gut ja?


 
Ja ist es sonst würde es keiner empfehlen.
Alternative ist das Enermax Revolution 87+.


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ist es sonst würde es keiner empfehlen.
> Alternative ist das Enermax Revolution 87+.



Wird das Enermax als Alternative hier bestätigt?

Sonstige Alternativen?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2013)

Die Platinum Modelle von Seasonic. Allerdings haben die alle viel zu viel Leistung für den System und sind dementsprechend teuer.


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2013)

Ok dann werde ich mal schauen. Was heißt P10?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2013)

P10 ist die aktuelle Serie des Dark Power.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (21. Februar 2013)

Entweder: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rurdo (21. Februar 2013)

Ich kann dir die Seasonic X-Series empfehlen!
Sea Sonic X-Series X-750 750W ATX 2.3 (SS-750KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hab selbst den "kleinen Bruder" in der 560Watt Variante, super Leise und hält was es verspricht!
Die BeQuiet Netzteile die hier angegeben wurden sind auch hervorragend und ich hatte selbst schon mehrere der P9 und P10 Serien in der Hand!
Kannst auch noch bei Enermax schauen:
Enermax Revolution87+ 750W ATX 2.3 (ERV750AWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Andy188 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich kann dir auch absolut das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM  empfehlen.  Ich habe es heute selber erst bekommen und bin absolut überzeugt.  1A  Verarbeitung und Qualität,  sehr leiser und mit genug Power...


----------



## orca113 (22. Februar 2013)

Also die Seasonic Serien sind mir zu stark und zu teuer. Denke mit dem P10 treffe ich eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Frag mal im Marktplatzbereich nach.


----------



## Uter (22. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Frag mal im Marktplatzbereich nach.


 Ja, und nur dort. 



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *2.1 Handel*
> Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe und *Wertanfragen sind nur   im Marktplatz gestattet*. Links zu eBay&Co, die auf eigene Auktionen   verweisen, sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum unerwünscht.  Eine  Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach  Erstellung  des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch  innerhalb von 24  Stunden. Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln.  Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einsehbar.
> Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die   Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen in einem Thread oder das Verlinken   eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur   ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt.



Die Beiträge werde ich entsprechend bearbeiten.


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2013)

Wo ist denn der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen Straight und Dark Power Pro?

Preislich ist da ja schon was zu erkennen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen Straight und Dark Power Pro?


 
In der Technik.
Das Straight ist Gruppenreguliert und das Dark Power ist Indy Reguliert.
Die Lastverteilung in der Spitze ist beim Dark Power wesentlich besser daher ist es auch besser für Multi GPU ausgelegt.


----------



## jeamal (24. Februar 2013)

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem DarkPower Pro. Kannste aufjedenfall nehmen.... 

Hatte vorher ein Corsair AX650 mit dem ich nicht zufrieden war. Meins hatte komische Surr, Fiep Geräusche. Deswegen hab ichs gegen das P10 getauscht, welches absolut still ist.


----------



## Hollinail (24. Februar 2013)

jeamal schrieb:


> Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem DarkPower Pro. Kannste aufjedenfall nehmen....
> 
> Hatte vorher ein Corsair AX650 mit dem ich nicht zufrieden war. Meins hatte komische Surr, Fiep Geräusche. Deswegen hab ichs gegen das P10 getauscht, welches absolut still ist.



Ich hatte kuzzeitig ein Corsair TX750M, mit welchem ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden war. Hab es wieder zurückgegeben und schwanke jetzt zwischen Enermax und be quiet. Und wenn be quiet, dann für mich auf jeden Fall eins aus der Dark Power Pro P10 Serie, weil die mir auch optisch sehr gut gefallen und wohl auch wirklich mega-leise sind!

MfG


----------



## jeamal (24. Februar 2013)

Hollinail schrieb:


> Ich hatte kuzzeitig ein Corsair TX750M, mit welchem ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden war. Hab es wieder zurückgegeben und schwanke jetzt zwischen Enermax und be quiet. Und wenn be quiet, dann für mich auf jeden Fall eins aus der Dark Power Pro P10 Serie, weil die mir auch optisch sehr gut gefallen und wohl auch wirklich mega-leise sind!
> 
> MfG



Mann muss aber dazu sagen, dass das Gehäuse des P10 teilweise aus Plastik ist. Jedoch empfinde ich dadurch keinen Verlust an Wertigkeit.


----------



## Hollinail (24. Februar 2013)

jeamal schrieb:


> Mann muss aber dazu sagen, dass das Gehäuse des P10 teilweise aus Plastik ist. Jedoch empfinde ich dadurch keinen Verlust an Wertigkeit.


 

 Plastik?? Ähm, wo denn daran? Plastik gefällt mir eigentlich nicht so unbedingt. Also doch wohl eher das Enermax?!?


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Keine Sorge. Metall ist das schon nur sind die Außenhalter aus Kunststoff um Vibrationen zu verringern.


----------



## jeamal (24. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Metall ist das schon nur sind die Außenhalter aus Kunststoff um Vibrationen zu verringern.



Das ist leider nicht ganz korrekt. Das Gehäuse besteht zu einen großen Teil aus Kunststoff. Bin gerade nicht zu hause und kann nicht genau sagen in welchen Ausmaß. Ich kann aber versichern, dass es sich nicht nur um die "Außenhalter" handelt. 

Wie ich bereits erwähnte wirkt das Gerät trotzdem sehr hochwertig. Wenn man nicht genau hin schaut und fühlt , könnte man meinen es handelt sich durchaus um Metall.  
Also keine Sorge diesbezüglich! Das Teil ist Spitzenklasse. Wenn ich das nicht gesagt hätte, dann hättest du das wahrscheinlich garnicht gemerkt..  

Ich bin bei sowas eigentlich auch sehr penibel, aber das hat mich überhaupt nicht negativ überrascht. Wenns mit Kunststoff gut umgesetzt wurde, muss es dadurch nicht zwangsweise weniger wertig wirken als vergleichsweise eins aus Metall.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Wieso verlinkt du ein Test zum Dark Power P8?


----------



## jeamal (24. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso verlinkt du ein Test zum Dark Power P8?



Entschuldige, habe ich bereits korrigiert.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Ach so. Du meinst das Gitter für den Lüfter. Das ist aber egal und das wurde auch schon kritisiert da es sich recht leicht eindrücken lässt.


----------



## jeamal (24. Februar 2013)

Das Gehäuse entspricht auch weitestgehend von der Bauweise dem P8. 

Das kann man hier auch nachlesen:

http://www.au-ja.de/review-be-quiet-dark-power-pro-bqt-p10-550w-print.phtml

Dort wird auch eine Stahl/Kunststoff Kombination beschrieben. 

Ich werde das nachher nochmal genau analysieren, was Kunststoff und was Metall am Gehäuse ist, um hier keine Fehlinformationen zu verbreiten.  

Nichts desto trotz ist es eines der besten Netzteile auf dem Markt, was man nur empfehlen kann.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Das P10 ist aber kleiner als das P8 und das ist sehr entscheidend.
Soweit mir das jetzt bekannt ist, ist Kunststoff am Lüftergitter und dort wo die Kabel angeschlossen sind.
Das ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich. Das machen viele so.


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2013)

Also würdet ihr mir, einem nicht Multi GPU User eher das P10 Dark Power empfehlen oder doch das Straight Power?


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Das Dark Power ist halt technisch besser.
Wenn du Wert auf High End legst und das auch für das Netzteil auslegen willst solltest du das Dark Power nehmen.
Natürlich reicht das Straight von der Leistung her völlig.


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2013)

Ok, wieviel Watt würdest du empfehlen?

System aus der Sig stimmt nicht mehr:

Intel Xeon E3 1230 V2, GTX670, zwei Velociraptoren 10000 U/min, Killer Nic, X-Fi SoKa im wesentlichen.Hätte aber gerne die Option auf eine zweite Graka vom Kaliber GTX670 falls ich bei Ebay eine günstige erbeute.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Für dein System reichen 400 Watt aus.
Und irgendwann mal SLI machen ist sinnfrei weil es bis dahin schon längst neue Grafikkarten gibt die schneller sind.
Wenn du das Dark Power gerne hättest dann kauf es dir.


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2013)

Ok ich werde Montag zuschlagen.

Vielen Dank für deine bzw eure Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Was kaufst du dir denn jetzt?


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2013)

Warscheinlich ein klein dimensioniertes Dark. Aber ich denke das mich der Geiz überkommt und ich zum 480Watt Straight greife...

Was meinst du? Straight genügt eigentlich oder? Hauptsache leise.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Das Straight E9 ist sehr leise.
Das Dark Power halt das technische Maximum. Kostet natürlich auch etwas mehr.
Entweder E9 CM480 oder P10 550. Musst du wissen.
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2013)

Denke ich werde morgen an das Straight gehen.

Für die ca. 40€ kann ich mir die Urlaubskasse (Habe dringend Sonne und Wärme nötig) weiter ansparen...


----------



## jeamal (24. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das P10 ist aber kleiner als das P8 und das ist sehr entscheidend.
> Soweit mir das jetzt bekannt ist, ist Kunststoff am Lüftergitter und dort wo die Kabel angeschlossen sind.
> Das ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich. Das machen viele so.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben.



orca113 schrieb:


> Denke ich werde morgen an das Straight gehen.
> 
> Für die ca. 40€ kann ich mir die Urlaubskasse (Habe dringend Sonne und Wärme nötig) weiter ansparen...


 
Sehr gute Wahl!

lg


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2013)

Und wehe euch da Ding ist Schrott und laut


----------



## Adi1 (24. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Und wehe euch da Ding ist Schrott und laut


 
Keine Sorge, das passt schon .


----------



## Hollinail (24. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Und wehe euch da Ding ist Schrott und laut


 
Ne, bestimmt nicht! 

So liebe Freunde, meine Entscheidung ist nun endlich auch gefallen:

Enermax Platimax 750W ATX 2.3 (EPM750AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jamahei (24. Februar 2013)

Schönes Ding... top effizient, aber auch top teuer. Aber dafür hast Du die nächsten sechs, sieben Jahre "Ruhe" an der Netzteilfront.


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2013)

Boah ist das teuer... Oh je, das wäre mir zu teuer. Ich dachte auch zuerst der Preis soll mal egal sein. Aber wenn ich bedenke Kosten/Nutzen...


----------



## Hollinail (24. Februar 2013)

ja, aber die restliche Hardware soll ja auch sicher sein! Hat ja auch genug Geld gekostet.

Und irgendwie steh ich auf das Design von dem Platimax insgesamt, auch das Kabel-Design. Aber das ist ja immer eine Frage des geschmacks.


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2013)

Hollinail schrieb:


> ja, aber die restliche Hardware soll ja auch sicher sein! Hat ja auch genug Geld gekostet.
> 
> Und irgendwie steh ich auf das Design von dem Platimax insgesamt, auch das Kabel-Design. Aber das ist ja immer eine Frage des geschmacks.



Na klar. War halt erstmal geschockt von dem Preis aber prinzipiell stimmt das schon was du sagst.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2013)

Wer nach Design kauft bezahlt immer den Luxus Aufpreis. Das ist überall gleich.


----------



## Driver (27. Februar 2013)

Seltsam, das keiner zum neuen x-650 von seasonic rät. Vorteil: kabel sind super dünn. Imbenchtable macht sich das schick.


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2013)

Driver schrieb:


> Seltsam, das keiner zum neuen x-650 von seasonic rät. Vorteil: kabel sind super dünn. Imbenchtable macht sich das schick.



Noch habe ich nicht bestellen können. Mein örtlicher Dealer hatte nix da am Montag. Verlink mal welches du meinst!


----------



## Hollinail (27. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer nach Design kauft bezahlt immer den Luxus Aufpreis. Das ist überall gleich.


 
Die 4,40 EUR "Luxus-Aufpreis" (Stand 27.02.13 11.00MEZ) leg ich gern noch drauf! 

Enermax Platimax 750W ATX 2.3 (EPM750AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Enermax hat zudem noch 80+ Platin, und das Be diet! "nur" 80+ Gold! Das wissen wir ja alle!  Und leiser ist das Platimax auch noch.
Platimax       11,4 dBA 	   11,4 dBA   	17,3 dBA 
Dark Power 11,7 dBA    11,8 dBA    22,6 dBA


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2013)

Hollinail schrieb:


> Die 4,40 EUR "Luxus-Aufpreis" (Stand 27.02.13 11.00MEZ) leg ich gern noch drauf!
> 
> Enermax Platimax 750W ATX 2.3 (EPM750AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


 
Was ist das Seasonic von dem der da sprach? Das hier : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Seasonic/X-650/1045148/?tk=7&lk=6300


----------



## Hollinail (27. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was ist das Seasonic von dem der da sprach? Das hier : Seasonic X-650



Ja.
Das wäre mir persönlich zu laut!


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

Driver schrieb:


> Seltsam, das keiner zum neuen x-650 von seasonic rät. Vorteil: kabel sind super dünn. Imbenchtable macht sich das schick.


 
Die Kosten. Zwischen dem und dem E9 liegen schon ein paar Euro. 



Hollinail schrieb:


> Die 4,40 EUR "Luxus-Aufpreis" (Stand 27.02.13 11.00MEZ) leg ich gern noch drauf!



Es sollte klar sein dass ich den gleichen Hersteller meine den darauf bezieht sich ja der Luxusaufschlag. Das Platimax ist nur ein Platin blondes Revolution 87+ mehr nicht. 

Enermax Revolution87+ 750W ATX 2.3 (ERV750AWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind das immer noch 4,40€?


----------



## Hollinail (27. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Kosten. Zwischen dem und dem E9 liegen schon ein paar Euro.
> Es sollte klar sein dass ich den gleichen Hersteller meine den darauf bezieht sich ja der Luxusaufschlag. Das Platimax ist nur ein Platin blondes Revolution 87+ mehr nicht.
> 
> Enermax Revolution87+ 750W ATX 2.3 (ERV750AWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
Oh man, Birnen mit Äpfeln vergleichen 

seit wann hat das Revo denn Platin? Da weisst du wohl mehr als Enermax selbst! 

ENERMAX.DE - Revolution87+


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

Du musst mal lesen was ich schreibe. 
Das Enermax Platimax ist eigentlich nur ein platin blondes Revolution 87+. Verstanden?


----------



## Hollinail (27. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst mal lesen was ich schreibe.
> Das Enermax Platimax ist eigentlich nur ein platin blondes Revolution 87+. Verstanden?



schon klar, aber EIGENTLICH bin ich Millionär! 

Lass´gut sein.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich sind Revolution 87+ und Platimax sehr verwandt.


----------



## Hollinail (27. Februar 2013)

Geschwister oder verheiratet?

Wenn du so weitermachst, hol ich mir aus lauter Not noch das hier, ich meins ernst 

http://geizhals.de/lc-power_lc1000_v2_3_legion_x2_1000w_atx_2_3_a553073.html


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

Das Lc Power? 
Das ist doch ein Top Netzteil. Wieso was anderes kaufen?


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2013)

wenn du auf einen lauten Lüfter stehst


----------



## Hollinail (27. Februar 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> wenn du auf einen lauten Lüfter stehst



die Lüfter können garnicht laut genug sein, hehe


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> wenn du auf einen lauten Lüfter stehst


 
Ich mag es heiß, feucht und laut.


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2013)

Hey Jungs keinen Flamewar!


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

Ich bin gerüstet.  Ich habe einen Knüppel.


----------



## Hollinail (27. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs keinen Flamewar!


 
ne, nicht doch!  

Aus dem Alter sind wir zum Glück raus. 
Aber mal wieder zurück zum Thema! Wie hast du das gemeint mit "verwandt" Threshold? Hat es das gleiche Innenleben?


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2013)

Also so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl am WE bestellen. Habe ein sehr hübsches gefunden und ich interessiere mich wie das wohl ist obwohl das Straight Power mein Favoriet ist.
Seht ihr hierzu irgendwo Erfahrungsberichte EVGA SuperNOVA NEX650G 650W ATX 2.3 (120-PG-0650-GR)


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2013)

Das EVGA Supernova NEX650G wird von FSP gefertigt, welche ja ebenfalls die Straight Power-Serie herstellen.

Gutes Netzteil an sich, aber sehr laute Lüfter.


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2013)

Hast du eins oder mal eins gehört oder wo hast du die Infos her?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2013)

Hier wurde ein 750W-NT der gleichen Serie getestet EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750G 750 W Review | techPowerUp.

Zitat:"The fan is provided by Yate Loon Electronics and it's the classic D14BH-12 model (140 mm, 12 V, 0.7 A, 2800 RPM, 140 CFM, 48.5 dBA) that is quite strong and noisy at high RPM. "


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2013)

Ah ok, sowas habe ich gesucht.

Nur mal aus interesse, ist so ein NT Lüfter austauschbar?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2013)

Natürlich sind NT-Lüfter austauschbar, für Leute mit einer elektrotechnischen Ausbildung ist das machbar.
Für Amateure sind Basteleien in Netzteilen lebensgefährlich !!!!!!!!!


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2013)

Moment mal, als ich werde doch wohl an einem ausgeschalteten und ausgestecktem NT ohne elektrotechnische Ausbildung einen Lüfter wechseln können wenn dies an sich Möglich ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Hollinail schrieb:


> Aber mal wieder zurück zum Thema! Wie hast du das gemeint mit "verwandt" Threshold? Hat es das gleiche Innenleben?


 
Das Revolution 87+ ist eine Weiterentwicklung des 87+.
Oben drauf wollte Enermax -- weil das inzwischen andere auch haben -- noch ein Platinum zertifiziertes Netzteil haben und haben das 87+ als Grundlage genommen und das so weit optimiert dass es Platin schafft.
Theoretisch könnte das Revolution 87+ auch Platin schaffen nur will Enermax innerhalb des Portfolio Abgrenzungen haben. Daher ist das Platimax auch im Vergleich zum Revolution spürbar teurer obwohl der Unterschied sehr gering ist.
Luxusaufschlag eben. 



orca113 schrieb:


> Also so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl am WE bestellen. Habe ein sehr hübsches gefunden und ich interessiere mich wie das wohl ist obwohl das Straight Power mein Favoriet ist.
> Seht ihr hierzu irgendwo Erfahrungsberichte EVGA SuperNOVA NEX650G 650W ATX 2.3 (120-PG-0650-GR)



Gute FSP als Basis. Leider mieser Yate Loon Lüfter. Daher eher nicht zu empfehlen.



orca113 schrieb:


> Moment mal, als ich werde doch wohl an einem ausgeschalteten und ausgestecktem NT ohne elektrotechnische Ausbildung einen Lüfter wechseln können wenn dies an sich Möglich ist.


 
Nein.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2013)

Wenn der Lüfteranschluss auf die Platine verlötet wurde, wird das wohl schwierig.
Außerdem haben die nicht umsonst einen so schnell drehenden Lüfter verbaut, baust Du jetzt einen langsamer drehenden ein, wird Dir früher 
oder später das NT durchbrennen/abrauchen.

Weisst Du denn, wie lange Kondensatoren die Ladung speichern ? 

Berührst Du da ein falsches Bauelement, bekommst Du so eine gewienert, dass Du nicht mehr aufstehst.
Also: Lass die Finger davon !!!


----------



## Andy188 (28. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Moment mal, als ich werde doch wohl an einem ausgeschalteten und ausgestecktem NT ohne elektrotechnische Ausbildung einen Lüfter wechseln können wenn dies an sich Möglich ist.


 
Definitiv nicht ohne Gefahr! Selbst nach Jahren kann noch Spannung drauf sein... ( theoretisch zumindest)


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2013)

Also ich denke mir das so:

PC ausschalten. Netzstecker ziehen, und PC einschaltaste drücken. Dann sieht man nochmals kurz alle Lüfter drehen und die Beleuchtung angehen und dann ist Ruhe. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal was warte sollte das NT Spannungsfrei sein oder?
Keine Angst, ich mach das nicht selber die Lüfter wechseln.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Nein. Auch dann ist es nicht spannungsfrei.


----------



## orca113 (1. März 2013)

Ok. Also ich werde so wie es aussieht das Straight Power am WE bestellen bzw nochmal zu meinem örtlichen Dealer fahren. Der sagte er erwatet zum WE nachschub.

Schade, das EVGA sah hübsch aus.


----------



## ThePapabear (1. März 2013)

Mit dem Straight Power machst du absolut keinen Fehler. Ich hatte vorher ein (etwas älteres) Enermax verbaut, das eigentlich ständig zu hören war (OK, ich hab´s gerne seeeehr leise) und relativ genervt hat. 
Ich hab mir das Straight Power E9 CM geholt und jetzt ein paar Wochen verbaut. Aus Interesse gestern mal den Staubfilter für´s Netzteil aus dem Gehäuse gezogen (vorne muss ich regelmäßig reinigen). Da war nichts, rein gar nichts. Der Lüfter vom Netzteil läuft entweder nie, oder nur so niedertourig, dass der keinen Staub ansaugt... 
Ich kann das Netzteil nur empfehlen!


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Schade, das EVGA sah hübsch aus.


 
Das optische Design ist unwichtig. Das technische Design ist wichtig.


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2013)

jooooaaa, aber das Auge isst mit 

Sagt mal, für 10€ mehr bekomme ich dies hier be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)

ist doch das gleiche wie das 480 Watt nur eben 100 Watt mehr? Denke für 10€ mehr 100W in die Zukunft investiert ist doch was? Oder? wenn ich bedenke wie lange das Cougar schon im Sys ist bzw es war schon in mehreren System. War ja gebraucht.

Was meint ihr? das 580W ist doch eigentlich baugleich mit dem kleineren oder?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Spar die 10€.
Was das 480 Watt Modell nicht schafft, schafft das 580er auch nicht.
Und was das 580er schafft, schafft das 480er auch.


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2013)

Ok wird bestellt.

Dazu brauche ich noch nen Lüfter den ich auf eine Antec H2O 620 bauen kann. Ok gehört hier nicht hin aber fragen darf man ja.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung was da passt. Das Dilemma ist ja dass du schnell drehende Lüfter brauchst denn sonst ist die kompakte Wasserkühlung sinnlos.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spar die 10€.
> Was das 480 Watt Modell nicht schafft, schafft das 580er auch nicht.
> Und was das 580er schafft, schafft das 480er auch.



Naja kann man so auch nicht sagen. Das 580 schafft SLI...das 480 nicht, bzw wird sehr eng.  Und 10€ für 100 Watt extra ist doch nen Schnäppchen. 

Lüfter würde ich den hier empfehlen. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...lackSilent-Pro-Fan-PLPS-120mm-PWM::14220.html


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Slipknot1203 schrieb:


> Naja kann man so auch nicht sagen. Das 580 schafft SLI...das 480 nicht, bzw wird sehr eng.  Und 10€ für 100 Watt extra ist doch nen Schnäppchen.


 
Mit einem CM580 SLI machen?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit einem CM580 SLI machen?



Ja...mach ich auch. 2 GTX 670 hab ich verbaut und die werden bestens von dem Netzteil versorgt.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Da hätte ich eher ein Dark Power genommen.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da hätte ich eher ein Dark Power genommen.



Naja das Netzteil ist ja schon 8 Monate alt und die 2. GTX 670 war eigentlich nie geplant. Allein schon wegen der Lautstärke und Hitzeentwicklung. Aber ich hab die am Dienstag billig von nem Kumpel abgegriffen der zu viel Geld hat und sich eine Titan bestellt hat.  Ich konnte dann einfach nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nur mal aus interesse, ist so ein NT Lüfter austauschbar?


Blöde Idee....

Zumal du auch die gleiche technische Basis (mit etwas preiswerteren Caps) in leise haben könntest...


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Slipknot1203 schrieb:


> Naja das Netzteil ist ja schon 8 Monate alt und die 2. GTX 670 war eigentlich nie geplant. Allein schon wegen der Lautstärke und Hitzeentwicklung. Aber ich hab die am Dienstag billig von nem Kumpel abgegriffen der zu viel Geld hat und sich eine Titan bestellt hat.  Ich konnte dann einfach nicht wiederstehen.


 
Ich hätte beide verkauft und eine gebrauchte GTx 690 geholt.


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Blöde Idee....
> 
> Zumal du auch die gleiche technische Basis (mit etwas preiswerteren Caps) in leise haben könntest...



Ja, klar. Sagte ja nur aus Interesse. Also 480 oder 10€ mehr und 580W? Ist 580 W auch leise?

Sagt mal eben fiel GTX690, lohnt eine Dual GPU Karte überhaupt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Sagte ja nur aus Interesse. Also 480 oder 10€ mehr und 580W? Ist 580 W auch leise?


 480W, das 580W macht keinen Sinn, da es für (echtes) Multi GPU zu schwach ist und mit Single GPU überhaupt nicht ausgelastet werden kann...


Und kommt jetzt bitte nicht mit solchen Spielzeug Karten wie 'ner 6850 oder so...


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 480W, das 580W macht keinen Sinn, da es für (echtes) Multi GPU zu schwach ist und mit Single GPU überhaupt nicht ausgelastet werden kann...
> 
> Und kommt jetzt bitte nicht mit solchen Spielzeug Karten wie 'ner 6850 oder so...



Nein komme ich nicht mit. Wenn ich GTX670 wie meine finden würde. Für den Fall.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sagt mal eben fiel GTX690, lohnt eine Dual GPU Karte überhaupt?


 
In wie fern? Die GTX 690 ist eine sehr gute Multi GPU Karte und zwei Karten im Verbund überlegen.


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2013)

Ja, aber mal generell, wenn ich ein normaler Gamer bin, also einer mit einem 23" Monitor in HD Auflösung. Wozu brauche ich einen solchen Boliden? Also meine GTX670 wird bis jetzt noch mit allem fertig. Was ich meine ist wann lohnt sich so ein Geschoss? Genauso wie eine Titan. Wahnsinn. Fast doppelt so teuer wie eine GTX680 aber nicht doppelt so schnell wie eine. Das ist echt verrückt.

Habe da grad in der neuen PCGH noch sowas gefunden Asus Ares..... Au weiha.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Ich habe eine GTX 690 und nutze sie für meinen 30 Zoll Moinitor der eine Auflösung von 2560x1600 Pixel hat. Da musst du eine GTx 690 haben denn da ist die 670 zu langsam für.
Selbst die 690 hat da schon Probleme.


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2013)

Jo, das sind ja wirklich Karten für Extremeinsatz wie bei so einer dicken Auflösung. Mit welchem NT befeurst du dein System?


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Mit dem Dark Power P10 und 650 Watt.


----------



## Hollinail (4. März 2013)

Liebe Gemeinde, hab es eben bestellt und es müsste morgen eintreffen.

Enermax Platimax 750W ATX 2.3 (EPM750AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Werde wohl hoffentlich endlich mal zufrieden sein mit einem Netzteil, immerhin ist es für mich bisher der teuerste Saftspender für nen PC.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2013)

Dann lass mal Feedback ins Forum fließen.


----------



## Hollinail (4. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann lass mal Feedback ins Forum fließen.




Werde ich machen!  Und wenn es irgendein Geräusch macht, dann stelle du dich unter mein Fenster Threshold!


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2013)

Die Enermax sind schon geht gut und für den Preis würde ich auf jeden Fall absolute Stille erwarten.
Wenn die nicht gegeben ist sofort umtauschen.


----------



## Hollinail (4. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Enermax sind schon geht gut und für den Preis würde ich auf jeden Fall absolute Stille erwarten.
> Wenn die nicht gegeben ist sofort umtauschen.


 
Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken 
Bin guter Hoffnung das diesmal alles super ist! Nach der Pleite mit Corsair.  Aber selber Schuld wenn man sich vorher nicht schlau 
liest!



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann lass mal Feedback ins Forum fließen.


 

Funktioniert bis jetzt tadellos! Bin sehr zufrieden, nicht zu hören das Teil! Jetzt merk ich aber leider wie sehr ich meine G-Karte höre, obwohl Lüfter nur auf 25%. (im Idle) 
Aber das Platimax 750W ist nur zu empfehlen! Kabel sind spitze, Optik ist mega, Lüfter läuft nach Herunterfahren ca. 1 Minute weiter (musste aber sehr genau hinhören und Ohr ranhalten) Technik brauch ich wohl nix zu schreiben zu,
und alle möglichen Schutzschaltungen vorhanden, SUPER!


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2013)

Das freut doch. 
Mal sehen wie es in einem Jahr aussieht.


----------



## blautemple (5. März 2013)

Bilder


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bilder


 
Vom Einsatz der Feuerwehr? 
Dauert bei Enermax nicht lange.


----------



## blautemple (5. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vom Einsatz der Feuerwehr?
> Dauert bei Enermax nicht lange.



Emm genau das meinte ich


----------



## Hollinail (5. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das freut doch.
> Mal sehen wie es in einem Jahr aussieht.



Achso, deswegen gibts bei be diet! wohl den "ein Jahr 48h Vor-Ort-Austauschservice" 

Ihr seit aber auch Schwarzseher


----------



## blautemple (5. März 2013)

Nein wir sind Realisten


----------



## Hollinail (5. März 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nein wir sind Realisten


 

Genau!


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2013)

Hollinail schrieb:


> Achso, deswegen gibts bei be diet! wohl den "ein Jahr 48h Vor-Ort-Austauschservice"


 
Bei Bequiet gibt es den Feuerlöscher gratis dazu wenn du eine Familienpackung Netzteile kaufst.


----------



## orca113 (6. März 2013)

Also ich habe mir das 580 Watt bestellt. Egal, muss genügen und muß gut sein.


----------



## Hollinail (9. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir das 580 Watt bestellt. Egal, muss genügen und muß gut sein.


 
Und, bist du zufrieden? Vorausgesetzt das du es schon hast!


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2013)

Hi, ja war Freitag da. Heute eingebaut und ich muß sagen es ist sehr leise. Fast nicht zu hören. Wen der Rechner unter dem Tisch ist gar nicht. Das Cougar hörte ich raus. Habe mir dazu noch zwei eloop Lüfter geholt und die sind auch super. Das einzige was ich jetzt höre ist meine Graka.
Die Noiseblocker Ellop sind der Hammer
Auch die ganze Verarbeitung inkl Kabeln des BeQuiet! sind top


----------



## Hollinail (10. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich jetzt höre ist meine Graka.


 
Ja, war mit der Palit im Idle genau so bei mir. Hab mir gestern ne GTX690 gegönnt, und die macht sich im Idle nicht negativ bemerkbar. 

Anbei noch ein Bild für "Blautemple" (leider ohne Feuerwehrmann Sam)


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2013)

Was ist denn das für ein PC... komisch. Das Mainboard ist voll klein,die Graka irgendwie an komischer Position... 

Aber hübsch.

Ja ich verwende eine GTX670 weil mir alles andere zu (also ich will keine 500€ ausgeben) teuer ist. 

Warte auf die nächste Generation.Hoffe die kommt bald. Aber Glückwunsch zur GTX690


----------



## Hollinail (10. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein PC... komisch. Das Mainboard ist voll klein,die Graka irgendwie an komischer Position...
> 
> Aber hübsch.
> 
> ...



Danke dir! 

Lach....das ist nur ein Bild von ca. der Hälfte des Systems!
Hier mal kplt. nur leider ein bisschen dunkel geworden!


----------



## RolfSteiner (12. März 2013)

Hollinail schrieb:


> Ja, war mit der Palit im Idle genau so bei mir. Hab mir gestern ne GTX690 gegönnt, und die macht sich im Idle nicht negativ bemerkbar.
> 
> Anbei noch ein Bild für "Blautemple" (leider ohne Feuerwehrmann Sam)


 

Sieht echt nice aus! Hab unter Grafikkarten einen Thread zur Gtx690/Gtx Titan eröffnet; vielleicht mal reinschauen.


----------

